# Frozen bagels??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Are they OK to give to Duncan? I was feeding the girls this am,and one fell and he grabbed it and ran.He gnawed on it for like an hour.It should be OK right?
Does anyone know of any other frozen treats we can give our pups?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm not sure entirely that a frozen bagel would be good for a Havanese due to the yeast in the bread!! I'm not sure I would want to clean it up either but it might be good for them I've just never heard of it being given to a Havanese before......:suspicious: 

I think that there are item's we give our Hav's all the time and we never really know sometimes whether they are good for them or not because there has never been any insight into the effects of the food item such as a frozen bagel. I would have to say that they might not be too good perhaps but only for the yeast in the bread. If it's frozen and you take it away before it thaws it might be good for them. I'm just unsure of it.

derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought yeast was bad due to it expanding or something once eaten??? Anyone?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Did Gucci request some kethup for the french fry??? I would have......hava French fry why dontcha.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I have no idea on the bagel - I've given Nico a little bit of meat and veggies but never bread. As for frozen stuff - Nico likes ice cubes so I figured he'd like other things from the freezer. I've been stuffing his Puppy Kong with his leftover kibble when he doesn't finish his breakfast - I soften it with chicken broth and then put it in his Kong and freeze it. Somehow the abandoned kibble then becomes desirable again.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my boys love a little bread now and then- I have never given them a whole bagel--- but most biscket type dog bisckets have wheat in them. maybe a half of one of the mini frozen bagels?????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Dot, that's too funny! When I saw 'frozen bagels' as a new thread, I thought some of the Cdn. Hav owners were placing an order with me! I live near Montreal and our bagels are known to be the best. ahem.....  We are meeting with a few people in Ontario next month (some of whom are members of this forum) and I offered to get some bagels for them. lol

O.k...... back to YOUR bagel story. I wouldn't let Duncan eat the bagel, but if it stays frozen and all he does is gnaw at it without biting chunks out of it, I don't see a problem. If you want to give him something from the freezer w/o worrying about the fat and sugar in it (bagels are quite fattening), try keeping a rag/facecloth, that you've dampened, in there. Used to do that for my kids when they were teething and it really helps. Ice cubes on the deck outdoors are fun for some dogs, or as sugg'd, some stuffed kongs. 

There are quite a few ingdts. in bagels so if Duncan reacts, you won't really know what it could be that's causing that.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. He probably enjoyed it and it's only a one time thing. Now, if it was one of the huge bagels and he ate the whole thing,he might have a tummy ache. Probably not much else unless he does have an allergy to wheat!

If we're in the car with the girls longer than we plan and their meal is getting late I've been known to get them a plain hamburger and split it between the two of them. I give them pieces of bun too. They've never had a problem. It's a rare treat.

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wooooo Bagels from the famous Montreal.......:whoo: I can't wait to eat a frozen bread donut.....LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, are you a bagel maker?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby loves ice cubes, Kodi will not touch them. I put soup bones in the freezer. It takes them longer to get the marrow out.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I can see Marj baking bagels while drinking a large Tim Hortons! lol


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Vous les Vous Le Bagel.......A La Timmy's large Double Double....sorry I have no idea what that means it just sounds funny.....LOL.....ound:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Somebody on here had a great idea for a frozen treat using chicken broth and kibble set in an icecube tray.

Janet


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd have to butter them and then freeze them. They will only eat them with butter. My bagel store sells stale mini-bagels for dogs.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I think unless your dog is allergic to wheat, he should be fine. One of the homecooking recipes for dogs in Dr. Pitcairn's book calls for several slices of whole-wheat bread. 

Since the bagel is frozen, it would be harder for the dog to bite off chokable chunks. I've read people give frozen bagels for babies to gnaw on when they are teething too...


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey mabe they should make them peanut butter flavoured with a soft chewy centre like cheese or something.

Derek


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Bagels,come on guys,being from NY I didn't know there were bagels that were any better than from a NY deli!!! I may be wrong though,hhhmmm,
now I have a craving for a bagel,yum!!!
(cream cheese anyone!!!)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I don't know anyone out there who has had their lives enriched to the point of becoming a Bagel Fanatic.....LOl.....I think it's Hillarious.....By the way I like Cheddar Cheese on mine, a little melted.....mmmmmmmm.....cheaddddaaaarrr.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

_"Vous les Vous Le Bagel.......A La Timmy's large Double Double....sorry I have no idea what that means it just sounds funny.....LOL..... "_

*** You're all nuts!!  That spelling may be off, Derek, but it does sound like French to me!  lol

Goodness, no, Missy, I don't make bagels! LOL 

There is a lot of debate about whether Mtl. bagels are better than Toronto's and New York bagels aren't the same at all. I'm not saying they aren't good! They're just different, lighter and not chewy like the Mtl. ones.

Nope, it certainly means nothing to me whose bagels are 'best' or what! LOL I dont' lose any sleep over it at all.







lol
I love bagels with smoked salmon and cream cheese though! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

OH MY!! smoked salmon and cream cheese.YUM!!
Anyone care to guess what I'm having fore breakfast tomorrow????:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

PB & J on a bagel...yummo!
Tuna melt on a bagel...double yummo!!

I'm hungry


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

FYI-- Duncan was totally OK after the bagel.No problems at all.So I now know it's OK to give him a frozen one and let him gnaw a little.He even sat on the kitchen floor and really didn't make a mess,just a few crumbs and thanks to Mr.Dustbuster it was all cleaned up in a jiffy!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Derek,

All of us from the NY metro area are bagel fanatics! They are the best around!

Haven't tried Canadian bagels though...somehow I think we'd win the taste test!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah sure I'll give ya the bagel crown if ya want....I don't really know what the difference is to tell ya the truth. I know that they taste really good with somwe Turkey....some tomatoe.....some mayo....and some cheddar cheese....Mmmmmmmmm......gooood...


Derek


----------

